# Alternate: Schlechter Service ohne Kulanz



## Ahnungsloser1 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

ich bin stiller Mitleser dieses Forums, da ich seit Längerem den Kauf eines Komplettrechners plane, und muss hier mal eben meinem Ärger Luft machen, weil ich mich über den Service von Alternate sehr geärgert habe. 

Am Donnerstagabend habe ich mir den derzeit teuersten PCGames-PC bei Alternate mit etlichen Zusatzteilen bestellt. Der Bestellwert lag bei über 3.000 Euro. Ich habe per Expresslieferung bestellt, damit ich den PC am Samstag, also heute, geliefert bekomme. Am Donnerstagnachmittag habe ich mich extra telefonisch bei Alternate informiert, ob deren Lieferbedingungen immer noch gelten. Mir wurde zugesagt, dass eine Bestellung, die ich am Donnerstag nach 19:00 Uhr oder am Freitag vor 19:00 Uhr per Expressversand aufgebe, bis Samstag 12 Uhr geliefert wird. 

Ich habe also am Donnerstag um ca. 21.30 Uhr per Nachname und Expressversand bestellt und in der Bestellung noch einmal schriftlich vermerkt, dass es mir wirklich wichtig ist, dass der PC am Samstag kommt. An Werktagen ist nämlich niemand da, der meine Bestellungen annehmen kann. Am Freitagmorgen bekam ich auch eine SMS, dass meine Bestellung bearbeitet wird (alle Bestellteile waren auf Lager). Heute habe ich den ganzen Vormittag auf meinen PC gewartet, bin extra früh aufgestanden, habe Termine verschoben und alles vorbereitet, damit ich den PC annehmen und installieren kann. Sogar meinen alten Rechner habe ich schon abgebaut. 

Tja, um kurz nach 12 Uhr war der PC nicht da und ich habe dann mal bei Alternate angerufen. Da wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass der PC erst am Montag kommt. 

Wie es aussieht, haben sie es einfach vertrödelt, den PC rechtzeitig in den Versand zu geben. Dabei haben sie für meine Samstagslieferung per Express einen sehr langen Vorlauf gehabt. Montag hilft mir nun überhaupt nicht, weil ich Montag die Bestellung nicht annehmen kann. Außerdem habe ich kein Auto zur Verfügung, mit dem ich die ganzen Pakete von der Post nach Hause transportieren kann und ich sehe es auch nicht ein, den Mehrbetrag für eine Expresslieferung zu zahlen, die für mich überhaupt nicht Express ist.

Alternate sieht nun als einzige Lösung, meine Bestellung einfach zurückzunehmen. Am Freitag soll ich dann nochmal per Express bestellen. Ob meine Teile dann aber noch verfügbar sind, können sie mir nicht sagen. Die Teile einfach bis Freitag für mich aufzuheben und mir dann noch einmal zu senden, ist für Alternate keine Option, obwohl der Fehler auf Seiten von Alternate liegt, weil Alternate seine eigenen Lieferbedingungen nicht einhält. 

Ich habe mich also völlig umsonst auf den Rechner gefreut, meinen Tag völlig umsonst auf die heutige PC-Lieferung ausgerichtet und muss, wenn ich einen Rechner von Alternate will, die Bestellung noch einmal komplett neu aufgeben und kann mir nächsten Samstag (bin berufstätig, entsprechend viel Dinge fallen am Samstag an, für die in der Woche keine Zeit ist) auch wieder nichts vornehmen.  Ob der Rechner dann kommt, ist dann aber ja auch wieder nicht sicher. 

Kulanz sieht anders aus.


----------



## Combi (11. Februar 2012)

tja,bei der einstellung,würde ich sagen,sollen die den pc behalten und kauf woanders...
die scheinen es ja dicke zu haben,wenn so eine bestellung/auftrag vermasselt wird...
ich würde garantiert dort nicht bestellen....
schau bei one computer oder combat computers rein,die haben auch geile kisten und die liefern auch^^
ich nehme an,du bist schreiend durch die bude gerannt....ich würde es .....


----------



## Ahnungsloser1 (11. Februar 2012)

Combi schrieb:


> tja,bei der einstellung,würde ich sagen,sollen die den pc behalten und kauf woanders...
> die scheinen es ja dicke zu haben,wenn so eine bestellung/auftrag vermasselt wird...
> ich würde garantiert dort nicht bestellen....
> schau bei one computer oder combat computers rein,die haben auch geile kisten und die liefern auch^^
> ich nehme an,du bist schreiend durch die bude gerannt....ich würde es .....


 

Ja, ich bin stinksauer. 

Mir kommt es zwar nicht auf eine Woche mehr oder weniger an, allerdings muss ich mir die Zeit für solche Bestellannahmen wirklich freischaufeln und entsprechend planen. Ich verstehe nicht, warum Alternate nicht einmal versucht, den Fehler geradezubiegen, sondern mir stattdessen vorschlägt, die Waren - von denen Alternate nicht weiss, ob sie dann noch lieferbar sind - am Freitag neu zu bestellen? Und dann weiss ich ja wieder nicht, ob es wirklich klappt. 

Wie gesagt, völig umsonst früh aufgestanden, alles vorbereitet und Termine verschoben. Nächste Woche war der Samstag schon verplant. Ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit, dass Alternate egal ist, dass der potenzielle Kunde Umstände mit nicht eingehaltenen Absprachen hat.


----------



## Pliscin (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ahnungsloser1 ich kann dich in deiner situation voll verstehen ich hätte die heute auch duchs telefon geholt 
aber meine frage an dich has du nicht die möglichkeit die sachen solange bei der post lagern zulassen man hat glaub ich 14 tage abhol recht das heist in der zeit werden deine packete dort zum abhol gelagert das wäre jetzt so mein vorschlag vlt mal bei der post anrufen wen die zeit für dich gerade passt 

wen ich irgend was bestelle kann ich es auch kaum abwarten  habe sogar schon den postboten genervt 
man was war der sauer


----------



## n3rd (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ahnungsloser1! Herzlich willkommen hier auf PCGH-Forum. 
Ich würde Dir wirklich ans Herz legen, keine weiteren Geschäfte mit Alternate zu betreiben! Es wirklich eine geistige Abwesenheit einen Kunden so zu behandeln! 
An Deiner Stelle, würde ich... 1. Bestellung stornieren. 2. Keine neuen Versuche unterfangen, um an das System zu kommen! 3. Eine schriftliche Meinung an die Herrschaften von Alternate schicken ( dabei bitte nicht persönlich werden... eher adäquat alles Erklären, wieso die Typen keine Eier haben. ). Als nächstes würde ich Dir ganz von Fertig-PCs abraten! Wenn Dir das "Gefummel" über den Kopf gewachsen ist.... lass es doch von dem Anbieter zusammenbauen! Hab jetzt den PCGH-Ultimate-PC nachgebaut ( Preise etc. @ Mindfactory )

CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K 6x 3.20GHz So.2011 WOF - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &  ->I7 3930K ~ 522€
GK: 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 -> HD7950 3 Gbyte DDR5 ~394,50€ ( ist schneller als die 580 GTX + mit der Einstellung auf die selben Taktraten, wie die der HD7970 nur marginal langsamer! )
MoBo: Asus Rampage IV Formula BF3 Edition Intel X79 So.2011 Quad Channel DDR3 ATX Retail ->wenn schon es High-End heissen soll... dann bidde Asus Rampage! ~287,39€
SSDs: 240GB Corsair Force 3 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron (CSSD-F240GB3-BK)  -> Corsair Force 3 Serie ~247,50€ ( wesentlich potenter als die teuere Performence Pro Variante von PCGH ).
+HDD ( Datenmüll!^^): 2000GB Western Digital Caviar Green WDBAAY0020HNC-ERSN 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA ->WD 2Tbyte ~129,84€
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Quad Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, -> 16 Gbyte Corsair ( 1a RAM )~78,39€
NT: 750W be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 80+ Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook ->bquit 750 Watt ( finde zwar auch den vorgeschlagenen NT von PCGH mit 700 Watt überdimensioniert ... lässt aber weiter Option offen für CF bzw. SLI Verbund! ... sonst reicht ein 500-550 Watt NT dicke aus! ) ~144,83€
CPU-Kühler:Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de -> Noctua ~68,71 € ( würde zwar eher zum Macho HR-02 greifen... aber da das Budget für auch so nen Kühler reicht.. wieso dann nicht noch etwas besseres auswählen  )
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R3 USB3.0 Titanium Grey Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/grau - Computer -> das selbe Gehäuse ohne des PCGH - Logos  ~87,10€ ( würde aber bei der Preisklasse zum Corsair 600T greifen  (Corsair Special Edition White Graphite 600T Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/weiss).)
Blu-Ray-Brenner: LG Electronics Blu-ray Brenner BH10LS SATA Schwarz RETAIL - Computer Shop - Hardware, ->73,43€ 
========================================================================================================================
Summe:2033,79€+ Zusammenbau:89,90 ~ca. 2120€ 

Du wirst wirklich damit High-End haben! 

Lg. n3rd


p.s.: forget "pc-von-der-stange"!


----------



## Cinnayum (11. Februar 2012)

One.de oder Combatcomputers als Alternative vorzuschlagen ist aber schwachsinnig.

Die verkaufen nur Klappergehäuse und Massenware auf Profit....


----------



## Mitsubishi3000GT (17. Februar 2012)

Lasst bloß One.de sein, der Service ist fürn A..... , mein Notebook ist mittlerweile 2 Monate da zur reparatur, angeblich können die keinen Fehler finden. Wenn ich eine Email schreibe kommt nichts zurück, die antworten einfach nicht, ich bekomme von denen 0 informationen. Meiner meinung nach ist das eine schweinerei. Echt ein mieser Service. Ich bin gespannt wie lange das ganze noch dauert. Ich denke mal bis die Garantiezeit vorbei ist.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (18. Februar 2012)

Das ist wirklich mal schlecht von Alternate.
Habe da noch nie bestellt, weil sie mir zu teuer sind und jetzt auch der Kundenservice.

@TE
Was N3rd da gebastelt hat ist wirklich gut.
Eigenbau ist IMMER besser, in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2012)

Ja Alternate ist schon etwas kurios wie ich finde, ich habe da früher viel bestellt aber jetzt nicht mehr.
Preise zu hoch und de Qualität der Wahre war auch nicht immer so gut, Beschädigungen habe ich manchmal entdeckt, nichts ernstes aber dennoch.
Und die schnellsten sind sie auch nicht, sie sind aus meiner Sicht so was wie ein MediaMarkt.
Ich bin auf andere Shops umgestiegen denen ich mittlerweile wesentlich mehr vertrauen schenke, die auch wesentlich mehr und bessere Kundebewertungen (Geizhals) haben.


----------



## GxGamer (18. Februar 2012)

Wir haben einen zentralen Thread in dem jeder seine Meinungen und Erfahrungen posten kann:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/228-erfahrungen-mit-online-haendlern.html

Einen extra Thread gegen Alternate brauchen wir daher nicht. Obwohl ich gewillt bin mitzumachen (mag die auch nicht mehr).

-Closed-


----------

